# Mk3 TT, or Mk2 TTS or Mk2 TT



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and am looking to buy a new/nearly new S-Tronic TT. My drive is a short 6 mile commute on 40mph limit no traffic in the morning, and choked up in traffic in the evening, along with the occasional weekend drive. I generally drive more in the low-mid range of the rpm curve rather than revving the nuts out of the car.
If I got a TT, it would have probably be lightly kitted (nav, parking sensors, cruise control - so tech and comfort pack).

I did consider a nearly new TT (ie up to year old, up to 10k miles) but when I went looking at a main dealer network, the prices are about 26k! Seeing as I would be paying about 28k list price it seems a bit steep especially with a new model coming. I've not actually driven a stock TT yet though.

I did try out a TTS and the exhaust sound is great though I noticed it isn't really super fast in the low end (compared with a Golf mk7 GTI which I have tried or a Scirocco GT which I used to own). Past about 3000rpm once turbo lag is over though it is very fast. However, am I right to think the asking prices of 30-32k seem a bit steep for a year old car which is about to be replaced with a mk3. I do however really like the look of it and the quad exhaust pipes.

Now the big question: Is it worth even considering either of the above cars, now that a Mk3 is literally round the corner? (dealer said they'll have a preview car in August and demonstrators in September/October).
From what I understand, the base car will be about 28k, and with Stronic and a couple of options, probably could be had for around the 30k mark.
Given that the predicted 2.0 TT will be as quick as the TTS, is there really any point in buying a nearly new now at the prices I'm seeing?? - Am I missing something??

Any other people's thoughts and advice for car buyers like myself who're stuck right in between the mk2 and mk3 upgrade cycle?

Thanks


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome. 
Personally I would wait for a mk3


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I would get an MK3 too... Not point getting 'old' stuff now...


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Unless you're really in a hurry I would wait for the new TT. You get a new car with much nicer tech vs a 7 year old car.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait for new one if you don't mind paying premium price for something that's just released


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, it's pretty much what I was leaning towards. Better to wait for the new model to be released than pay a premium for the outgoing model!
However, if the prices of a late plate TTS do plummet, I could be very tempted.
Unfortunately, being impatient, waiting isn't something I particularly like doing!!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

If I were you, I'd be tempted to wait and test drive an MK3 before making a decision. Delivery will be sometime in 2015 though once you order...

So if you want one like yesterday then maybe get a slightly older TTS with low miles.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

My advice is wait and test drive the FWD MK3 but just bear in mind how much better a MK2 TTS is over the standard MK2 FWD , so the outcome of driving both may surprise you.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

New TTS not due out until mid 2015. Can you wait?

Can you cope with a (faster) standard 2014 2.0 TSFI 230BHP when it's not got a TTS badge on the back? Is speed everything, or do four exhaust pipes mean more? Will prices go up? You bet!

I've considered all this and I can't wait a year for a new TTS. Not sure I like the looks either, but the tech will be far better.

So, I'll buy now, take a little hit on old versus new, but then buy a 2015 TTS in 2016/7 and save £10-15k over someone who can't wait to have one new (with all its teething troubles?).

Food for thought?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> New TTS not due out until mid 2015. Can you wait?


Not sure where you got this from? Not according to my sources and I have a full deposit paid on mine.....


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Nimbus265 said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > New TTS not due out until mid 2015. Can you wait?
> ...


Audi main dealer, yesterday.
They have a demo for two days in September, new TT deliveries start Nov/Dec, TTS six months after. I'm sure they would have told me earlier if it was going to be, bearing in mind I'm after a TTS! They didn't have a Mk2 to sell me so what had they to gain?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Well that's different from my main dealer, and I have £22K deposit down, with the hope of getting one of the first in the country - that makes me more than having a passing interest. I had the third Renault Cab-Coupe a few years ago on customer release, by getting a credible deposit in early.

Audi UK Sales manager visited my dealer the week before Goodwood, and while he said the details are still hush hush, the most he could give is as follows:

They are hoping to start taking options on orders before end July. Pre delivery training for Audi main dealer staff is 'expected' Oct/Nov. Some dealers may have a demo Aug/Sep; some will have a show car for 1/2 days for dealers who have reached their first trance allocation of 15 cars with registration of interest (minimum £1000 paid). My dealer has 11 TT and 2 TTS on paid Registration of Interest, and 3 cars 2 x TT and 1 x TTS with full deposits paid. He confirmed (and I have read else where) that TTS will interleave with TT build line in a ration of 4:1 or 5:1. There is no staged release of TT followed by TTS some months later. First deliveries for UK bothh TT and TTS hoped last quarter 14, but could be first quarter 15 but should be confirmed by end July.

As the rep at my dealer said " Audi are unlikely to show both the TT and TTS on their website with the words Coming 2014' if its not coming until 2015!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Nimbus265 said:


> Well that's different from my main dealer, and I have £22K deposit down, with the hope of getting one of the first in the country - that makes me more than having a passing interest. I had the third Renault Cab-Coupe a few years ago on customer release, by getting a credible deposit in early.
> 
> Audi UK Sales manager visited my dealer the week before Goodwood, and while he said the details are still hush hush, the most he could give is as follows:
> 
> ...


You sound well informed. Most Audi dealers are NOT!

It's good to be first but, having bought new before and taken the "hit" I would never do it again. I prefer someone else to lose 25% in a year or less. Plus, if I buy a Jan 2014 TTS with 6k miles for £30k I'm saving £12k on an almost new (albeit old model) car. Then I wait for two years, sell mine for £25k and buy an 18 month old new TTS for £30k once again. It's a plan, so is yours.

Mind you, I'd have to get divorced first, as my wife often dialled in the sat nav or music from the playlist on the centre screen in the Merc. How does she do this in the new TT? She'll have to have her legs amputated and become a REAL back seat driver so she can see into the instrument pod from behind me.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

I'm in the somewhat luxurious position of currently driving around in an 18month old Jan 3.0 XF-S, with the original intention of trading up to a F-type Coupe late 2014. (I have a rare form of leukemia - so a claim on my critical illness insurance supports my love of cars!). My original £52K 62 plate Jag has now depreciated to probably just over half of that now, so I know about taking a hit.

As SWMBO won't drive the XF as its too big and the £64K+ for an configured F Type S Coupe, is just a little too much, and despite my persistence in Jun, I was unable to buy a new Mk2 TTS or TT-RS, I have no choice but to wait.

I don't mind being one of the first - somebody has to be - and I'll be keeping this one for a few years anyway. SWMBO has a new Q5, and she seems to be able to relate far better to the TT than the Jag. Not a lot else that will keep us both happy for the money


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a poor financial adviser so have to watch the budget!

...I do sell critical illness plans though. With 4,500 clients we see our fair share of claims. It's great to see what you have previously advised save someone's financial future (or buy a nice car!).

Best of luck with it.

The 2014 Scuba Blue one at £30k has sold. Email from the Audi salesman at 9.32pm!!

...plenty more fish....


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> New TTS not due out until mid 2015. Can you wait?
> 
> Can you cope with a (faster) standard 2014 2.0 TSFI 230BHP when it's not got a TTS badge on the back? Is speed everything, or do four exhaust pipes mean more? Will prices go up? You bet!
> 
> ...


I could wait for the new TTS however, I cannot justify to myself spending over 30k on a TT (unless it's future value won't be far less than that), let alone almost 40k (estimated based on current model's list price) for a TTS!

I'm fairly sure I could 'cope' with a faster standard car - you can always be lighter on the throttle you know, or wear thinner soled shoes  
Though in my case speed isn't everything, though I do like low end torque, quad exhausts and the sound of a petrol engine.
My current E93 BMW 325i delivers well with both the torque (in normal driving), and a nice 6 cylinder though it is a bit too quiet. And could just do with that little bit power on the odd occasion you want to push it a little. Main thing is it's coming up to 8 years old, and although everything is running fine I'm a bit nervous about issues with the folding roof further down the line. and I just prefer the most expensive smell in the world... (new car smell).

WIll mk2 TTS prices go up? - Got to say, I'm not convinced!
Also if the mk3 TT/TTS proves popular enough, then you might not be able to buy a bargain 2015 reg in 2016.. I made the mistake of not buying a new Range Rover Evoque (bought a new Freelander instead of waiting). Lost 10k in 2 years on the Freelander, and the Evoque would have lost a fraction of that... Hindsight and all that...

But definitely all food for thought...
In the meantime, scour the ads for a bargain, whilst waiting for some news about mk3 TT prices, specs and dates etc!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> It's good to be first but, having bought new before and taken the "hit" I would never do it again. I prefer someone else to lose 25% in a year or less. Plus, if I buy a Jan 2014 TTS with 6k miles for £30k I'm saving £12k on an almost new (albeit old model) car. Then I wait for two years, sell mine for £25k and buy an 18 month old new TTS for £30k once again. It's a plan, so is yours.
> 
> Mind you, I'd have to get divorced first, as my wife often dialled in the sat nav or music from the playlist on the centre screen in the Merc. How does she do this in the new TT? She'll have to have her legs amputated and become a REAL back seat driver so she can see into the instrument pod from behind me.


I think losing 5k in 2 years on a 6 month old TTS sounds a bit optimistic. Though I do get your idea, and it is definitely a sensible one. I have on a few occasions said I'd never take the new "hit" again since the depreciation is huge. Your plan definitely the most financially sensible one, though we shall see if I manage to follow it myself this time!

You do make a very good point about the virtual cockpit. I do have some serious doubts at to whether this will work for people who have passengers.
Also being an LCD screen, would you also not suffer from not being able to see your speed if the glare from the sun happened to be coming in from the wrong angle.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea I noticed that the Evoques seem to be holding their value quite well - why is that?

I will keep my TTS for another year (just had it serviced, alloys refurbed, new tyres etc - so it feels fresh) and then decide.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

To conclude, I decided to go for a mk2 TTS in the end!

It's ended up in this thread...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=700490


----------

